# Picture of new JL W8 subwoofer



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

JL W8 on the right, older RE XXX on the left for comparison of 12" size


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

FUCK THATS BIG :0


----------



## weasle421 (Feb 28, 2005)

but how does that W8 compair to a new XXX?


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by weasle421_@Apr 6 2006, 02:08 AM~5188833
> *but how does that W8 compair to a new XXX?
> *


yea, those baskets look almost the same :scrutinize: there proably gonna cost 10x more the older xxx's


----------



## lowrider_620 (Apr 14, 2004)

how much? does it sound good?


----------



## Twistid (Jul 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Apr 6 2006, 07:05 AM~5189464
> *yea, those baskets look almost the same  :scrutinize: there proably gonna cost 10x more the older xxx's
> *


yea i had to double take for a second i was like ,"no thats just a new xxx ... "


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

yep, those things are pretty close, anyone have the power ratings on the new xxx, and W8?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

nice try snoop!!


----------



## doughboi916 (Feb 14, 2005)

When is the new w8 and re coming out?


----------



## Twistid (Jul 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by doughboi916_@Apr 6 2006, 06:08 PM~5192853
> *When is the new w8 and re coming out?
> *


already out, someone on another forum said he got his 12" $640 shipped to his door from RE ... to rich for my blood :uh:


----------



## doughboi916 (Feb 14, 2005)

how bout tha w8?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by doughboi916_@Apr 6 2006, 09:19 PM~5193187
> *how bout tha w8?
> *


2020 :roflmao:


----------



## doughboi916 (Feb 14, 2005)

seriously


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 6 2006, 07:30 PM~5193250
> *2020 :roflmao:
> *


Well thats not surprising, anyone got the power ratings!!!!


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Apr 6 2006, 09:32 PM~5193266
> *Well thats not surprising, anyone got the power ratings!!!!
> *


a guy from JL told me 1800rms on the 12"


----------



## doughboi916 (Feb 14, 2005)

iT LOOKS PHOTOSHOPED


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

I THINK I HAVE SEEN THAT PICTURE BEFORE, AND IT WAS THE XXX THE NEW ONE. IF HE DID PHOTOSHOP IT, THAT IS SOME SERIOUS WORK


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Apr 6 2006, 10:17 PM~5193487
> *I THINK I HAVE SEEN THAT PICTURE BEFORE, AND IT WAS THE XXX THE NEW ONE.  IF HE DID PHOTOSHOP IT, THAT IS SOME SERIOUS WORK
> *


all these fools thought it was for real, lol


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

I love how people are quick to jump on the bandwagon of something they obviously know nothing about...


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

Got all you mofo's....april fools. 

ya know I havent spoke much about what I think about the new RE's.... Somehow I bet they're not louder than anything else that's half its size. Honestly I was surprised RE decided to go on the "jackhammer" bandwagon with its design. But whatever, I guess some small minds are impressed by big subs.


----------

